# Please vote for my band! It only takes a few seconds



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

*Last day to vote for my band. Please help us get to the next round!*

Hey everyone,

Just click the link below to vote for my band Old Stereo.


Searchlight: All in a Day on CBC Music - Free Streaming Radio, Videos, Songs, Concerts & Playlists


Searchlight is a national contest from CBC Music and CBC Radio One looking for the best new musical artist in Canada. 


Searchlight: All in a Day is the regional round of the competition, and it aims to discover the best local talent in the Ottawa, West Quebec and Kingston areas.

-----
*Searchlight is a national contest from CBC Musicand CBC Radio One looking for the best new musical artist in Canada. 

Searchlight: All in a Day is the regional round of the competition, and it aims to discover the best local talent in the Ottawa, West Quebec and Kingston areas. Tune in to All in A Day on CBC Radio One or check back here for the latest contest updates.*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

wow that's a long list, I got eye fatigue looking for you lol. VOTED!


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Voted! If you go to your artist page, it should have a short URL just for voting for your band.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice production, guitar tone, singing and writing. I voted for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I voted for your band.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Another vote in


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Done!
Thanks!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the votes guys! keep 'em coming!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Just voted - good luck!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems as though you can vote once per day so please vote daily!
Searchlight: All in a Day on CBC Music - Free Streaming Radio, Videos, Songs, Concerts & Playlists


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Done !!!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Man that's a long list. You've got my vote.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds good! Reminds me a bit of Jamiriquai/Maroon 5 (ish). 

I just started a thread in the Music section regarsding Searchlight. Voted for you.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I'll vote for you if you vote for me (National Divide)...
> 
> Searchlight: Radio Active on CBC Music - Free Streaming Radio, Videos, Songs, Concerts & Playlists
> 
> ...


Got you too!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys!
We can use every vote we can get. Up against TONS of other bands.
Remember you can vote daily.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's the last day to vote. I'd really appreciate it if you guys could vote again to help us get to the next round.
Searchlight: All in a Day on CBC Music - Free Streaming Radio, Videos, Songs, Concerts & Playlists

Thanks!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Done! Hope you guys make it to the next round.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> Done! Hope you guys make it to the next round.


Thanks Chito!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I didn't make it into the second round of Halifax. 

I hope that people don't get discouraged by these things though...you have to realize that the vote is about 'who has the most friends that will vote'. Who is going to go on there and listen to 5 other songs and then say 'no, I can't vote for my friend now because this other song is too good'?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

We didn't make it either but thanks to everyone who voted for us!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah we didn't really hound our family and friends enough, which is kind of what it's all about in these things. I take some comfort in the fact that Wool on Wolves was probably the best Edmonton band to enter the contest and they didn't make it past the first round. If there was any merit component at all, those guys would have made it through.
> 
> I'm also happy that CBC Radio One actually played our song during the drive home on Friday afternoon. That's mostly a talk/news show and they don't play a lot of music, so the fact that they played ours I guess means that someone liked it.


That's the thing here...this is not a Talent Search, it is an exercise in social media. The idea was good but the unfortunate part is that you still need 'judges' in something like this. I know that the purity of art is supposed to be beyond 'judging' and what better than the masses to decide? Well, if the masses were going to listen to some of the tracks and then decide then their vote(s) would have some merit. Instead, it is whomever has the most social media contacts (and the most dedicated for the multiple votes). 

I know that art is supposed to be the warm and fuzzy friendly 'field' but I listened to 5 songs that were through to round 2 and they were all amateur, uninteresting and without even a chorus that was somewhat memorable. Now, I know that there may be some decent ones in there but I can't put myself through the torture to listen to any more of them. Perhaps I will listen to a few more in round 3 when it has been narrowed further.


----------

